# First haircut



## Sophia's Mom (Apr 17, 2010)

Sophia is 13 weeks old and needs a haircut!!! I'm scared to take her to a groomers and terrified to do it myself. She is almost NEVER still! When are they old enough for their first haircut and what fo you recommend? I gave her a bath and clipped her nails today. That went surprisingly well. I have trimmed a little of the hair off her muzzle with rounded tipped scissors while my daughter fed her little pieces of puppy chow. It helped with the hair around her eyes, but it ain't pretty! Thanks for the help!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Your puppy should not go to the groomer until she has completed her puppy vaccine series (After 4 months of age). 
Otherwise, trimming is up to your preference. There is no wrong or right.


----------

